# Optimum APK



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys some time within the last month someone posted the Optimum APK which allowed full DVR control etc... I installed it and absolutely loved it until I had to restore my phone to stock and I (because of my error) lost all of my SD content.

I no longer have the APK and I tried to revive the thread with no luck as well as sending a PM to the OP of the apk... i'm hoping someone else snagged it while the thread was good and could upload it to dropbox for me.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Luckily for you I downloaded it and put it in my google drive. Once I figure out how to share just that one file I'll post the link. That app was very useful to me.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

In play store


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Its in the play store now..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

